# Additional locations for acoustic panels?



## flyimages (Oct 29, 2013)

I've built 6 - 24"x48" acoustic panels with 2" owens corning 703 fiberglass. I live in a small condo, space is limited for the time being, trying to make the best out of my space, I have a small L shaped area where everything is setup. I was able to use the mirror technique, found the 1st reflection points of the front L/R speakers to the main seating location. Since the room is small and oddly shaped, I was not able to find the reflection points of the other speakers. I just do not really want to put the the remaining 4 panels just anywhere. Does anyone have any suggestions where i should put them if they are needed? I have marked the location of the 2 panels I've already put up in the picture below, also included the actual pictures/layout of room.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great use of that space. Nice looking system you've got. I was going to suggest 1st reflection on the ceiling but then saw the picture with the fan so that won't work. If you are able to stack them in the corners (where I see you already have two resting on the floor) they would provide some bass trapping to a limited extent. Another option would be front wall, behind your L&R speakers, or put a 2nd one on each side wall just to help improve overall decay/minimize reverb. Have you taken any measurements of your room using REW or something similar?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I was also going to suggest the front corners but do 2 in each so they're 4" thick to be effective lower.


----------



## flyimages (Oct 29, 2013)

Haven't done any REW measurements. Thanks for both inputs, I will give the front corners a try.


----------

